
Short List of RESTful API Frameworks for PHP - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/09/23/short-list-of-restful-api-frameworks-for-php/
======
wccrawford
Nice list. I was actually thinking about developing one, but I'm glad I don't
have to. One of those should do the trick.

Zend's Rest Server, however, isn't. It only does GET and POST apparently, and
isn't REST-like in any way, shape or form. It's an embarrassment.

~~~
apievangelist
I agree on the Zend. It really is weak. But seems to work for a lot of peoples
basic needs and has brand recognition, so I felt compelled to include.

